# Blush Help for NC45/C7...What to wear when



## erica_1020 (Jul 8, 2009)

Now I don't have many blush shades and have read many rec's here about beautiful colors.  My question is, How do you know what to wear when? For example I have MAC....

Raizin
Format
Sweet as Cocoa

Do you wear a certain shade with a particular eye look? Neutrals gets more color, etc.

Any suggestions would be great.  Also, ,I don't like tippy toeing around NARS Taj Mahal so any Orange or Peach recs would be good.

TIA


----------



## MAHALO (Jul 8, 2009)

NC45 to NW43 .... I love blush and have at least a couple dozen in my collection which include a wide range of favorites from subtle (GINGERLY, EVERSUN, SO CEYLON) to cheerful (CARGO ROME, MILANI MAI TAI) to bright (NARS TAJ MAHAL, DOLLYMIX, PETTICOAT). I select a color to wear based on my mood and the tone of my skin at a particular time. When I feel washed out in the Winter, I go brighter. In the Summer when my skin has a richer tone, I go more neutral often accented by golden highlights (EARTHENGLOW MINERALS ACAPULCO SUNSET ... love it!).

I encourage you to visit MAC and Sephora (CARGO, NARS)  to swatch blushes. Also look out for drugstore BOGO sales Milani has a few pretty colors. Also try some sample sizes of blush colors and skin finishes from EGM. They have beautiful colors at very affordable prices.


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Jul 8, 2009)

I am in between NC45 and NC50, so the blushes I love are Sunbasque, Format, Coppertone (matte blush-but Coppertone+sunbasque- THE perfect peachy pop for your cheekbones). I have Ambering Rose too if you like the burnt reddish shade. It used to be my fav, but has faded into the background. 

I LOVE Warm Soul Mineralized blush and Lovejoy from MAC. I think Lovejoy is my HG. You should try NARS Taos and Desire and see if you like them 
Hope this helps!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jul 8, 2009)

I use frankly Scarlet when I have a more neutral eye. I use dollymix with everything! Ambering Rose is used when I use a lot of gold and copper products like eye shadow and when I use my bronzers. But these are not steadfast rules. I wear the blushes when ever. Sometimes I mix them all together.


----------



## elongreach (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm simple and can't make a decision to save my life.  So 99% of the time, I rotate in a circle with my blushes and highlighters.  Unless I'm using something like red lips or smokey eyes etc then I might adjust if the next set seems off.


----------



## AdrianUT (Jul 9, 2009)

If my eyes or lips are more bold I use a neutral blush like: MAC Raisin, NYX Cinnamon, Milani Sunset beach, MAC Ambering Rose and Stila poppy (lightly applied).

If my lips are nude or my eyes are simple I generally use a brighter, more frosty blush or a bronzer/highlighter. Examples are: NYX Desert Rose, Nars Taj Mahal, MAC Format, MAC Gleeful, MAC Sunbasqe, or NARs Torrid.

Sometimes I just pick which ever blush I feel like wearing. For everyday looks I prefer a matte blush or one with minimal sparkle.

Oranges/Peaches: NYX Cinnamon, Milani Sunset Beach, Nars Taj Mahal, Nars Torrid, MAC Sunbasque.


----------



## disconlemonade (Jul 12, 2009)

For warm or neutral looks I love wearing Eversun, Gingerly, Margin, Peaches, NARS Taj Mahal, NARS Torrid, NARS Gilda. These are the blushes I usually wear because I feel they suit my skintone better. When I feel like wearing pink/plummy blushes I go for Pinch Me, NARS Desire, Stark Naked.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jul 15, 2009)

I think MAC's expensive pink eyeshadow would look stunning on your colouring... especially for summer
peachy goldy... 
it's like sunbasque-ish but even more amazing because of the deluxe texture


----------



## soglambitious (Jul 15, 2009)

A general rule is to match your blush to your eye look:

If you have a neutral/warm eye look, use warm tones on the cheek. Do a bronzy, orange or peach blush.
Recommendations:  Nars Taj Mahal, Nars Luster, NARS Taos, MAC Eversun, MAC Springsheen, MAC Sunbasque or MAC Gingerly.

If you have a purple/pink/blue eye look use a pink, reddish or peach blush. (Use peach if the purple/pink look is bright to balance out the face).
Recommendations: NARS Deep Throat, NARS Torrid, MAC Dollymix, MAC Style.

If you are doing a smoky eye look or a bold lip I think a really muted blush or some bronzer by itself is best:
Recommendations: NARS Luster or Torrid blush, NARS Casino Bronzer, MAC Raizin, MAC Gingerly or MAC Ambering Rose.

That's just my opinion. Hope it helps!


----------

